# Brunton Liberty Lantern



## phyhsuts (Oct 8, 2003)

There is a new mantleless lantern: Liberty Lantern It claims not to use any mantle but uses some Platinium wire mesh. I suspect that the non-luminous gas flame is used to heat the Platinium wire mesh to make it glow to produce light. If so it is very inefficient. They may have coated the wire with some oxide to increase the efficiency of emmision at the relatively low temperature the wires work (Platinium melts at 1700C (3100F). Metallic wires are obviously much stronger than thorium oxide, thus the claim of its relative ruggedness. The lantern is costly (due to the use of Platinium) at USD 110 (!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif). Expected to start shipping in January 2004. Will some super loaded guy test one PLEASE and tell us if it works as intended? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Azreal911 (Oct 8, 2003)

wow that's a pretty nice lantern! no mantel and burns like a 80w lamp? awesome and looks promising. IF i had lotsa money i would get it but alas i already own a primus easy light one that's piezo electric start and the mantel doesn't seem to break at all anyways if handled in it's case. all for $60CDN. which is like $40 us or so. can't justify getting a lantern that much unless it's a 5w luxeon powered lantern.


----------



## Steelwolf (Oct 12, 2003)

I was looking at the one of the other Brunton lamps that didn't need a mantle, the Glorb in particular since it was a complete lantern. I wonder if they are using the same thing or a totally different way run without a mantle.

But I'm also trying to move away from hydrocarbon fuel lanterns. It's hard because the fuel is so energy dense that you can get really bright lights and long runtimes for relatively little fuel. I'm still looking for that perfect replacement.


----------



## phyhsuts (Oct 12, 2003)

I do not have any of these lanterns, so things are only based on what I can glean from their website. The Glorb uses a mantle normally. They listed the replacement as costing $7.50. Its use without a mantle is at best a stop-gap while waiting for a replacement mantle. It is not clear if it functions as a normal luminous flame lantern (by shutting off the supply of air that normally mixes with the butane before it is burnt) or if it has some glowing wire arrangement like the Liberty.


----------



## earl (Nov 7, 2003)

In the early days, platinum mesh was used as a mantle, but the Welsbach(sp) mantle proved superior in light output. These lanterns use a mantle, it's just not the normal kind.


----------



## phyhsuts (Nov 7, 2003)

That must have been VERY early days. Actually the thing that make present mantle work better than the platinium wire mantles of old is due to hree facts: that they are oxides and there thakes less heat to keep at a high temperature; that the oxide contains cerium oxide which is a wonderful radiator of energy in the visible light wavelengths and that the oxides have a much higher melting point than platinium. The down side is that the oxides are weak mechanically. A compromise might be to uae a metallo-ceramic wire mesh coated with the right oxides. Is this what is used? I don't know. Maybe Brunton can enlighten all of us? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Mrdi (Nov 9, 2003)

Must you use the Brunton cylinder with this lantern?


----------



## Mrdi (Nov 13, 2003)

These lamps are not available till January


----------



## Azreal911 (Nov 17, 2003)

actually both the glorb and this lantern are available already at the local camping store in toronto (mountain equipment co op). and the libery is big with the tank while the glorb is very very tiny! like the size of those candle lanterns. Also it states on the package of the glorb that without the mantle you will be expecting the brightness of a candle lantern and with the mantle will be equivalent of a 60watt bulb. The liberty looked wierd so i didn't bother looking at it while the glorb was soo cute my wallet was just begging to be used but i held back! whew.


----------



## gadgetboy (Nov 18, 2003)

I had planned on getting the Liberty as soon as it comes out... but damned if that new Arc LSHF-P doesn't look good too right now. Anyway, I have the Glorb and it's a really nice lantern, well built, smart design as all Brunton gear is. My only beef is that I can only find the replacement mantles online - which means the usual $6.95 shipping costs. I think I'll have a friend hit some outdoor B&M stores and send em to me in a regular envelope for .27 cents.


----------



## Mrdi (Nov 19, 2003)

Interesting,
I e mailed brunton and thet told me not till Jan. for the liberty, $100 right?
Is the ARC LSHF-P a lantern?
I got the 12 Led lantern and am disaapointed in the size and weight and brightness.
Want one?
Brunton stuff (glorb)is nice but I'm tired of having to find mantles


----------



## gadgetboy (Nov 19, 2003)

Actually the LSHF-P is an Arc light. Sorry, I guess I have a flashlight thing AND a lantern thing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif 

If you emailed Brunton and they say Jan, then I guess that confirms what I've seen elsewhere. The mantle issue is why I'm so interested in the liberty. The thing looks bombproof. I'm hoping to get the Brunton optimus crux (stove) soon so I'll have a matching set for backpacking. 

I don't know anything about the l.e.d. lanterns. I'm afraid if I look into those then it'll be another thing I have to have. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## AlphaTea (Nov 25, 2003)

I have actually seen the Liberty at Gander Mountain in Rochester, NY. IIRC it was about $89 or so. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

<EDIT>
OOPS. Big mistake, it was a _Lamprey_ I saw, not a _Liberty_. Sorry! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif


----------



## gadgetboy (Nov 25, 2003)

Huh, are you sure it was the Liberty? Because there is another canister model called the Lampray that Brunton makes. It sells for about $89. Does Gander Mountain have a website? Heck, I hope you're right, becauase 89 is better than 110.


----------



## Mrdi (Dec 10, 2003)

Brunton SAYS!!
It wont be available till January from anyone.
It is not for sale at the Brunton site"until Januaey".
Get in line, thiugh 110 is rather steep.


----------



## Mrdi (Dec 26, 2003)

Brunton pulled a "Surefire".
They postponed delivery of the new Liberty Lantern a month, NA until mid February at this point.
We'll see if they've learned well, the next postpone will be sometime next Spring, in true SF style.


----------



## Moth (Feb 17, 2004)

You can now order it from Brunton 

"AVAILABLE TO SHIP 2.15.04"

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------

